
I hate ruby or why I'm switching blogging platforms - zamansky
http://cestlaz.github.io/2016/04/14/i-hate-ruby.html#.Vw_9Lx7Jz_Y.hackernews
======
alttab
The article confesses the author doesn't know Ruby. Also, the "blog platform"
shouldn't require command line knowledge. Kinda defeats the purpose of blog
software, honestly.

------
ColCh
Ruby Fatigue

------
jincheker
This kid

